# Treasure Hunt gets digital update in WiFi Venice



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

MILAN (Reuters) - Treasure Hunting will go fully digital on Friday night when players chase a mysterious oriental wand with special powers along the narrow streets and bridges of Venice.

Discovering hidden corners far from tourist crowds, hunters will get route indications and keywords through cellphones and laptops to celebrate venerable Venice's big jump into the future -- getting fully wired.

http://www.reuters.com/article/technologyNews/idUSTRE5622LO20090703


----------

